

UK government to pay off WW1 debt - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30306579

======
m-i-l
Just 31 days after "Countries are still paying off debt from World War 1" at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8544796)

